# flab fighting diet



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi all,Got myself a nice spare tyre I want gone.

First can I do it without cardio?

diet

3 eggs 1 toast

3eggs 1 bacon

banana

200g chichen salad cream

spag bog 200g mince 50g pasta

100g chicken

drinking 2l squash sugar free

I'm 12 stone at least 1 stone FAT


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Meal 1: Yoghurt, cottage cheese, banana, whey smoothie

Meal 2: 4 eggs

Meal 3: Tuna, salad, fruit x2 (avoid bananas)

Meal 4: Chicken breast, brocolli

Meal 5: Lean Beef/Chicken or Fish, Veg x2 (not carrots)

Meal 6: as one without banana.

One cheat day per week - eat and drink what you want.

Try that for a month and watch the weight drop off!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

drop out the pasta too much starch, pasta is the worst thing for me it really blows me out


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

cheers guys might try no carbs next week when I'm not eating with the missus.

what do you think of my diet?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

You could drop the fruit aswell but remember to supplement with the neccesary vitamins.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

diet aint too bad mate just limit ur carbs have them in the mornin and a few after training, make sure all the foods are clean... KFC may sell 200g of chicken but its not quite hte same as 200g cooked on a george forman.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

not doing very well,too many cals I think might drop some eggs and replace with meat ,I worked out I think I should be having 1500 cals but I'm on about 2000.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

1500!!!

What do you weigh??


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

12 stone


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

lose the bread, lose the pasta.

what's your training like?


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

having this week off as I injured my fore arm 2 months ago and I can't do any palm down excercises,but normallyis

flat bench 8sets pyramid 15-3 reps

tri cep extensions 3sets 10 reps

military press 4 sets 10 reps

bent over row 4sets 10 reps

DB curls 5 sets pyramid 10-3 reps and squats 4 sets 10 reps calf raises 4 sets 10 reps


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds a bit random that mate, split it into groups and seperate your days,

ie. back/bi's one day, chest/tri's another, legs another.

not got time at the mo but I'll get back to you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

3 eggs 1 toast.......dump the toast and eat oat meal instead. You still need more protein.

3eggs 1 bacon........more protein mate. Dump the banana.

banana

200g chichen salad cream.......this is ok.

spag bog 200g mince 50g pasta......dump the pasta.

100g chicken

drinking 2l squash sugar free

Just eat the good carbs. Avoid the breads, pastas, bananas, potatoes, corn.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

training days are mon -fri as you said

back /bi's etc traing for about 30 to 40 mins

cheers winger you have seen this diet before under nice tits fat boy but you said it looked ok but will follow the advice.

thanks

jas


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there is a little confusion here...

are we telling this guy to drop potato and fruit????

these foods will not make the man fat!!!!!!

These are natrual produce.....they should be controled yes, but droped no!!!

my advise is to up the protein as advised by winger

ADD fruit and veg (especially veg)

try not to eat the bread and pasta every day, keep as a treat

introduce oats and rice in small doses

make these changes then re-post your plan


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First off you can do it without cardio, but you will have to lift some weights so you wont lose muscle while dieting.

Second I would write down all the stuff you eat normally then we will use that as a guage for what you are eating (total calories).

Next we will reduce your total calories by 500.

We will keep the protein around 150 grams a day or more, this will help so you dont have negative nitrogen ballance so you wont lose much muscle.

I use the 500 calorie as a guide. You can do 250 with the cardio and 250 restricted on the diet and this will equal 500 but I dont want you going under the 500 mark.

So if you eat 3500 cals then you will eat 3000.

I want you to eat 6 meals a day with a protein, carb, and fat in each meal.

I want you to drink at least a half gallon of water a day maybe more.

The reason I dont want you to restrict your cals too much is when you restrict too much your metabolism will slow down by as much as 15% to 35%. This is counterproductive.

Plus when you stop your diet you will get fat while your metabolism starts to go back to normal.

I think the formula is 13 calories for every pound of bodyweight. This will give you a base to go on the total cals while dieting.

I think it is 16 calories for each pound of bodyweight for maintainance (just staying the same).

If you lose more than 1.5 lbs of bodyweight a week then you are not eating enough food. You want to be between 1.0 to 1.5 lbs weight loss a week.

First week wont really count as you will lose some water.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

will count up cals and then post new diet using hacks method


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

I think it adds up to 1900-2000 cals a day that I'm eating should be eating 2210 to lose weight on the 13x weight method.I think my taking the sugar away might help after reading OSC thread on carbs,but is 1 toast a cup of pasta and a banana going to raise my insulin that much?By the way all my fat is on chest and stomach.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ytour not competing jas.....all you are doiong is cutting off a little extra fat

a little pasta and toast wont hurt just dont go overboard with it

I am yucking onto a massive bowl of spag bol as i type this MMmmm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Jas, that 13 cals per bodyweight is just a average. Some might take less, some might take more.

Diffrent bodytypes, metabolisms, age, everything.

Start with that and if you lose more than 1.5 lbs a week just add a meal.

If you dont lose weight then take alittle bit away from each meal.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

cheers guys,Jim I think I will adopt your way first and a the bit about cutting alittle bit off from hacks.But still trying to keep protien above 170g is fcuking hard but one thing I have noticed I'm never hungry and my blood sugar seems more stable than on my bread and milk diet.

By the way my fat is a touch more than a little bit when sat down I can grab a hand full!It might be only about 10 lbs I hope. 

thanks again will post to tell you results.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Haven't lost anything yet ?scales seem to go up and down,lowest is 11.11 and today is 12 stone.worked out that 6 eggs is 50grams of fat a day with total fat at about 100g this seems to much as I still eat carbs aswell.Started at 12.01 not training for the second week and only doing 4 or 5 sets per body part everyday last week but to failure.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont worry too much about the fat yet, certainly not from the eggs.

Try this out for 2 weeks if you have not lost any weight then drop your portons some. Weigh yourself again and see if you lost, if not then just add a little cardio.

Might take a few weeks to adjust your diet and training but once you have it nailed, you are on your way to success for sure.

Plus you are learning more about your diet and the way you react to certain foods.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

right new for my diet is

3eggs toast

3eggs 2 bacon

banana /apple

meal with 200g meat/fish +pot/rice/pasta

8 cups of tea with milk and sweetner

was on the other diet and I think it is too many cals


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thats not such a good diet jas uk


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks Jimmy,do you think it was better before ?what is bad the cuppas I also drink lots of sugar free squash.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

For a start there are only 3 protein meals

this is fine but they are not big enough

tea isnt too bad mate.......the amount of milk is neglegable in the big picture

I feel you need to go back to the drawing board mate and research a little better

I see you ask about the keto diet...try it

or try body opus...

http://gymratz.co.uk/weight-training-gym-equipment/item313.htm

try even chefx book,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4775


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheers might worth investing in a book,I thought it was't that bad to begin with just wasn't losing that much.


----------

